# Flower pics for TerryO -



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 26, 2010)

Rose of Sharon:

"Blue Satin" - { possibly my favorite } -












"Violet Satin" -






"White Chiffon" -











"Lavender Chiffon" -






"Double Peony/Pink" -






"Double Red" -






"Double Purple" -


----------



## Isa (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful pics Terry, Thanks for sharing


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, they are beautiful. I LOVE the blue satin.


----------



## Tom (Jun 26, 2010)

Those look delicious!

The rabbits and came in in the middle of the night and denuded my new rose of sharon. I've got them surrounded by welded wire now, so we'll see if they come back.

The rabbits should not have angered a man with lots of hungry carnivores.


----------



## terryo (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful Terry...but no bug???  I have the "Violet Satin" and one that looks like it in white. I also have the double red, but it hasn't flowered yet. This will be the first year if it flowers and I can't wait. People around here use them as living fences, and they look beautiful. I used to go around in the late Fall, and pull off the seeds from people's yards and that's how I got all mine, which are pretty big now. I DO love your pictures so much.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 28, 2010)

I love the blue satin. You sold me, I decided to use my bonus bucks (usable after July 1st) to buy the one at the local garden center I have been drooling over, but too cheap to pay full price for. 

I haven't seen the white one quite like yours yet. 

As always, your pictures are great!


----------



## Angi (Jun 28, 2010)

I have never seen them. They look a little like Hibiscus. I think the Bible talks about Rose of Sharon. Do you think it is this same type of plant. I think it was King Soloman in Psalms.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 29, 2010)

Angi said:


> I have never seen them. They look a little like Hibiscus. I think the Bible talks about Rose of Sharon. Do you think it is this same type of plant. I think it was King Soloman in Psalms.



Angi they are Hibiscus.. a perennial that grows to upwards of 12 feet easily.

2:1 Song of Songs speaks of the rose of Sharon. Although I found only that one reference. Unclear as the meaning other than "I [am] the rose of Sharon, [and] the lily of the valleys. "

Terry K


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 29, 2010)

Do they make good cut flowers?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 29, 2010)

They last for just a day or 2.. even with all of their usual short stem -






NERD


----------



## Angi (Jun 29, 2010)

So is Rose of Sharon another name for Hibiscus? Or is it a different type. I have a lot of Hibiscus plants, but none that pretty.


----------



## Itort (Jun 29, 2010)

Hibiscus is the genus. It is a large genus of at least 200 to 220 species world wide. The one that are commonly grown are H. rosa-sinensis (Tropical), H. syriacus (Rose of Sharon), and H. moscheutos (Rose Mallow). The last two are hardy to at least Zone 5 horticultural zone.


----------



## Madortoise (Jul 5, 2010)

Redfoot NERD said:


> They last for just a day or 2.. even with all of their usual short stem -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHHHHHH! They are so beautiful. Now, do your torts have preference w/colors? Mine (DT) would only eat red hibiscus but not the yellow ones or white ones. I don't have those fancy kinds. I'll look for the violet or blue satin to try.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you Mado.. yes they are aren't they?

You don't know until you try whether your DT will eat them or not. Keep looking around or you can order online.. Google "Proven Winners" to find a retailer close-by or nursery you can order from online.

One of the Tropical colors that showed a couple of blooms for about a week last year.. and then went back to the typical darker Apricot - It blew me away.. haven't seen before or since -






Can you believe that color?

Terry K


----------

